# Refugees from Reality



## rain242 (Mar 14, 2007)

Refugees From Reality is a roleplaying and gaming club based in Chesterfield, Derbyshire.

We meet every Friday 1900 - 2200 in The Hadfield Suite at Stonegravels Parish Centre, 91 Sheffield Road, Chesterfield, S41 7JH.

For further information, please go to the YahooGroup


----------

